# Recent complaints



## laurarfl (Apr 1, 2013)

OK, I deleted the one thread that had people riled up. I actually only watched about 3 sec of the video toward the end...so my apologizes if anyone thought I appeared to be insulting anyone with disabilities. I was really just joking with another member.

For those of you who think I am biased in my moderating...Yep, I am. You know why? I am an imperfect human. I just do this on a voluntary basis because I care about this forum and have for years. No other reason. I don't get any compensation, no ego boost, it is just a hobby and I do the best I can.

That said, here are the guidelines I use for moderating:
1. If multiple people gang up on another member posting, it drives away potential members. The forum is for people to get help and learn about tegus. That's why I step in. It is about the newcomer, too.

2. I want people to have fun. If there is side chat going on that is not really causing any harm, then I am not going to step in.

3. It is really hard to find the line between what is offensive and what is not, and whatever please everyone. You can't please everyone all the time. If people are going to leave because they don't like one or two members, there are people who are staying because they like those same one or two members. I am probably the most prudish person on this forum. There is a lot of stuff that would personally offend me, but I let it go because I am trying to be objective.

So before you think I am too biased, check your eye plank and make sure you yourself are not too biased and are not merely reacting to pet issues that you identify with. If anyone has concerns, they are always free to pm josh or I and I will do my best to solve them as best and as quickly as I can.

Off to work. 

Laura


----------



## bfb345 (Apr 1, 2013)

everyone is biased in some way like you said we are not all perfect and laural you are an awesome moderator anyone who doesnt think so is dumb lol


----------



## tjohnson722 (Apr 1, 2013)

I agree. I think your a good moderator. 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Apr 1, 2013)

I think she is also a good mod!


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Apr 1, 2013)

I agree you are a good mod but I don't think it's fair that in past threads when people responded to someone cussing at them and insulting them in a negative manner they were threatened with a ban yet if someone is not there to defend themselves and a large group is insulting them because of their disability it's alright. I really don't get what bias would make anyone think verbally abusing a guy who clearly has a disability is alright but I guess it's possible. Is there any reason we only have one active mod now? I thought there used to be more to avoid possible biases such as the one that some think occurred.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Apr 1, 2013)

Laura, you're a great mod - in my humble opinion. But I think the forum could use a harsher approach seeing as countless people have made offenses and verbal abuses as far as cussing and more (poking fun at a disabled kid) - some of which are the same past offenders, and all they've received are "warnings", which they have continually ignored.

Last nights thread really made me take a step back as far as how I view Tegu Talk, and after seeing what people were posting in that thread, I am quite disgusted and upset. I now know that we share this forum with deranged clowns who have not one shred of decency in their minds. After I post this message, I will be sending Josh a PM with some key things that have irritated many, myself included. I understand that you are volunteering to be a mod, Laura - but I think what you have to deal with is far too much for you to do alone, seeing as all our other mods are inactive as far as doing anything. 

I've seen better members driven away or banned for stupid reasons and it irritates me to see them go or disappear and see that their replacements are no where near as helpful or knowledgeable. From what I've seen, the only way to get banned here is to either be a forum spamming boy who posts advertisements, or insulting the admin or a mod.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Apr 1, 2013)

_ Ditto ^ ^ ^ (some of it anyway). I caught the beginning of that thread and I'm glad I missed the rest. The kinds of post I see on here from members old and new has changed quite a bit and not in a good way._


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 1, 2013)

lots of answers to lots of replies

"I don't think it's fair that in past threads when people responded to someone cussing at them and insulting them in a negative manner they were threatened with a ban yet if someone is not there to defend themselves and a large group is insulting them because of their disability it's alright."
Different situations, different people involved, different circumstances. If you nee clarification, I'd be happy to pm.

"I really don't get what bias would make anyone think verbally abusing a guy who clearly has a disability is alright but I guess it's possible."
I really don't think anyone said that now did they?? If you think they did, please quote it.


"Is there any reason we only have one active mod now? I thought there used to be more to avoid possible biases such as the one that some think occurred."
Yes, because some people have been asked and said no. (I wonder why). Some haven't been asked for various reasons. Some moderators just aren't as active for their own reasons.

It seems like you guys are out for my blood some days and I have yet to figure out why....

I share things with Josh that irritate me, you should as well.

I am not going to ban someone because I don't like them, or because someone else doesn't like them. I am not going to drive someone away in lieu of another member that someone deems "more valuable". I don't think anyone has been banned for insulting a moderator. TeguBuzz, can you give a specific incidence of that happening?

I didn't watch the video, didn't realize the young person had a disability. More of the posting went on after I had logged off for the night.

In the past, members who started another forum and then recruited members from this forum would have been banned immediately. We don't do that either. I'd like to think that we can work our issues out.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Apr 1, 2013)

Specific incident - a former member, todeyius aka the owner of MacGyver the red tegu. I once asked why he was banned and was told he bad mouthed josh and the moderators. His knowledge and experience was worth quite a bit and he has now become quite the YouTube sensation with lots of help to offer.

My question - how is it that he was banned and non of these other indecent folk who continually break rules have yet to be banned? -- rhetorical question. 

Again, you say we are sometimes out to get you, I know I'm not. I have nothing against you Laura and if it weren't for you, the situation would be even worse.


----------



## Grendel (Apr 1, 2013)

Any negative word against moderators is punishable by death . That pretty much sums it up.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Apr 1, 2013)

"Different situations, different people involved, different circumstances. If you nee clarification, I'd be happy to pm." I would love clarification as to why people who bash gays and people with disabilities and cuss frequently are allowed to stay yet when anyone defends themselves they are threatened to be banned. 
"I really don't think anyone said that now did they?? If you think they did, please quote it." No one directly said that but you were responding to accusations of being biased. I think you not banning bfb and possibly Dubya is incredibly biased. I have seen racial slander, sexually inappropriate comments, and bashing of people with disabilities from these two and that's not including the cussing and gay-bashing by bfb. 
"Yes, because some people have been asked and said no. (I wonder why). Some haven't been asked for various reasons. Some moderators just aren't as active for their own reasons."
Why hasn't someone such as TeguBuzz been asked? He's knowledgable and offers a different perspective on the entire thing. I have emailed Josh with my complaints about the situation that arose. I am not "out for your blood" and as I'd hope you know by now consider you a personal friend. However, I do think the moderation on here needs to be significantly harsher and less forgiving.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Apr 1, 2013)

^^ This. In regards to me being asked for mod position, I highly doubt I'd be offered that as I'm quite more direct and to the point. I would have been glad to and many others recommended me when Josh was looking for new mods, the recommendations also came from acting mode at the time. 

Personally, James was quite the member and mod - and now he's left.


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 1, 2013)

Todeyius was not banned for insulting the moderators. Todeyius was banned for repeating accusatory and inflammatory behaviors after being asked to stop many times. There is more going on there but it is not my place to reveal it on a public forum. There is so much more than was seen. And if that is Scott's story, more power to him. That will just reinforce the lies he tells.

Grendel...simply not true. If it were, this thread would not even be happening. 

I have said it on another thread. If anyone ever has a question about any action I take, then bring it to Josh. I do. I second guess myself and ask others for their opinions. I have asked Josh for his approval on decisions I make. I promise you that I am not an Internet tyrant gaining some glory by oppressing the opinions of some and allowing others to go through. I am really just a nice person trying to help everyone get along so we can just talk about tegus for Pete's sake. Sorry if I am not mean enough for you guys.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Apr 1, 2013)

That is not Scott Hage's story. Ill try to find where I read it. Even with what you're saying, there are quite a few that deserve to be banned from what I've seen - seeing as these warnings haven't done a thing to their method of posting.


----------



## chelvis (Apr 1, 2013)

I think Laura is doing as good of a job as anyone could. Its a tricky situation to Mod a form. I have seen many people now complaining use foul langue and get heated on this form. Last nights vid forum should not have happen, but lets face it each person should be accountable for there own action. Why should we be ganging up on Laura, because she is the only Mod who actually reads as many treads as possible. 

We can complain to Josh and Laura all we want but things like this will always happen, its best to express as best as we can in words, why certain things shouldn't be happening. 

There are many post each day and new members constantly coming and going, for any one person to Mod all that would be hard. For those many people to always get along and not be offended will also be difficult.


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 1, 2013)

pm me with names and reasons


----------



## TeguBuzz (Apr 1, 2013)

I will PM you the names when I'm home from work - but they already know who they are and I'm quite certain you have a general idea. 

Again - I am NOT ganging up on you Laura and I thank you for the work you out into moderating the forum. I just think this place needs more people to manage and be more willing to give punishment to those who continually break forum rules.


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 1, 2013)

I need your reasons in writing


----------



## Ripkabird98 (Apr 1, 2013)

bfb has insulted me AND MY FAMILY MULTIPLE times. And yet he gets to stick around? He called me parents, who are lesbians, "fa**ots, but he got a "harsh warning". That is so wrong and offensive. If someone was bashing Christians they wouldn't be on here. But gays? That's fine, as long as we pretend to warn them. He has made comments about why they get everything they want. I have been offended and hurt so many times by him. Letting him stay is NOT moderating. Dubya is extremely sexually inappropriate, provocative, and challenges religious and political view. He is a ticking time bomb. But he's here.


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 1, 2013)

This is not designed to be a thread where yopu just post things you don;'t like about other members. PM me. Ripka, that incident went both ways on that day as I well remember. And I didn't know he was talking about your parents...heck, I didn't even know your parents were gay. People have bashed Christians and stayed. I get bashed as a Christian all the time, ESPECIALLY in reptile groups.


Watch that you aren't sensitive to just your issue.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Apr 1, 2013)

Ripkabird did not insult the posters parents or his sexuality or personal beliefs and bfb345's insults were directly tossed at his parents for their sexuality. I sure read it. I don't know about anyone else. He cussed, kicked, and threw a tantrum because things didn't go his way. We disagreed with his care and cramped and inhumane conditions he keeps his tegu in. I am sending you and Josh a list.


----------



## Tannaros (Apr 1, 2013)

TegusRawsome80 said:


> Ripkabird did not insult the posters parents or his sexuality or personal beliefs and bfb345's insults were directly tossed at his parents for their sexuality. I sure read it. I don't know about anyone else. He cussed, kicked, and threw a tantrum because things didn't go his way. We disagreed with his care and cramped and inhumane conditions he keeps his tegu in. I am sending you and Josh a list.



I believe I read that thread as well. I could be recalling incorrectly, but from what I remember that thread got out of hand quickly. Ripka was not directly insulted by anyone, but after reading bfb's derogatory remarks toward homosexuals took great offense and began flaming him - to which the discussion just became a flame war on both parties behalfs.

I think this thread has probably served its purpose for the most part. I can only see this devolving into he said she said followed by the members discussed getting involved.


----------



## Josh (Apr 1, 2013)

Anyone who was permanently banned from this site either had chronic issues breaking the community guidelines and/or threatened others in real life. Don't assume you know the whole story because you read what was posted by some angry person before I asked them to leave our community.
I'd be an idiot to arbitrarily ban contributing members just because I felt like it or had a bad day.
We do need more moderators. Laura does the best job she can, and I thank her. If anyone has nominations for additional mods, please let me know.
As a form of secondary moderation, ANY and ALL of you can email me at [email protected] to let me know what is on your mind. I can't read every post and neither can our mods. YOU have a direct line to my inbox.
This may be a good opportunity to decide on more specific rules for our guidelines. I think including things like the following might make modding TeguTalk a lot easier:
1. No hate messages. Including racist, homophobic, sexist, and other prejudice remarks.
2. No overtly controversial topics that are unrelated to tegus. (i.e. abortion, religion, politics, etc)
3. No de-railing on-topic Tegu threads. If someone has a tegu related question you will not "steal" the thread by taking it off-topic for a joke or any other reason. 
4. Do not publicly question a moderator's action. If you have issues with a mod, please email me and/or the mod. DO NOT challenge them publicly.

As always, I'm open to other suggestions and feedback. I will not, however, tolerate bashing of others OR conjecture about what someone else did to have us ban them. We treat EVERYONE fairly. Some just have issues following the rules.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Apr 1, 2013)

BFB345 is exactly what you described as a member who should be banned. He is a repeat offender. He has been warned. He has not stopped and his behavior and posts are offensive. Yet he shockingly has not been banned. I would like to nominate TeguBuzz as a moderator. I think he adds tons of knowledge and a firmer view on moderation to the board. He is very composed and definitely would be a good addition.


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 1, 2013)

Tannaros, I agree with you on all points. Being completely objective, that is the way I remember the argument between Ripka and bfb as well. There were multiple posts fired quickly toward bfb and he reacted. Then you have a chain of reactions. TegusAreAwesome, that is why I said it was a different circumstance. People react when backed into a corner and I don't condemn someone for that.


----------



## bfb345 (Apr 1, 2013)

Yes laural that is exactly how it went on all of the accounts since i have joined this forum i post one wrong thing and im attacked so i retalliate and i know i have said some derogitory things about rip and im sorry i wish i could take it back but i cant so thats that and teguR i dont even know what i ever did to to piss you off but you just jump at the opportunity to yell at me for what ever reason im not sure why we cant just drop this topic and end this crap somepeople are a little different and we have different views about stuff i have nothing against your parents or you rip but you attacked me so i let it rip i have a friend with lesbian parents and i have no problem with them and i have made no remarks on any of this whether it be politics gays or anything of the topic since i was warned


----------



## Josh (Apr 1, 2013)

This thread will no longer be used to argue about specific incidents or people. I have already had a few people PM me with their ideas for who would be a good addition to the mod team.
No more bickering.


----------



## frost (Apr 1, 2013)

awww=[ but i wanted to argue too.


----------



## Dubya (Apr 1, 2013)

The moderators here are more than fair. I myself have been scolded and I deserved it. Laura does a great job. Everyone's idea of what's inappropriate may be different, but someone has to enforce rules to the best of their judgement. I know I need a whipping sometimes.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 1, 2013)

Dubya you do it on purpose cuz you like the scoldings...


----------



## psychocircus91 (Apr 1, 2013)

With all due respect to everyone in this thread, you have to keep in mind you are on the internet. Offensive things are going to be said. Everyone has different views of what is offensive. I guarantee that many harsh things were said on the actual youtube account of that person. It's going to happen somewhere regardless. Anytime I have seen topics of things like sexual orientation, Laura has stepped in. Try to have a little bit thicker skin, and appropriately defend yourself when needed.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 1, 2013)

And yes...laura tries her best to keep me on topic. Which is NOT an easy task...


----------



## Josh (Apr 1, 2013)

Some people just have difficulties reading I guess. 



Josh said:


> This thread will no longer be used to argue about specific incidents or people.


----------

